

Show HN: This one line of code will make HN usable on mobile devices - hornbaker

Since the HN devs seem to be in dev-mode, I thought I&#x27;d put in one more little request. :)<p>This one line of code, added to the head of HN&#x27;s html, will make the site actually usable on mobile devices:<p><pre><code>  &lt;meta name=&quot;viewport&quot; content=&quot;width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0, user-scalable=yes&quot;&#x2F;&gt;
</code></pre>
Here are the <i>before</i> and <i>after</i> pics of the front page:<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;rMYfqwN,mwPDMvB#0</code></pre>
======
kogir
Been there, tried that:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253835
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6253403
    

Trust me, it's worse on most devices. On the Android devices I tested comments
often get compressed to two or three characters per line.

~~~
cpncrunch
On my galaxy note GT-N7000 I have the opposite problem - the text is tiny and
I have to zoom in.

Would a better solution be to set a viewport width of 800 or 1000 pixels on
mobile devices?

------
hornbaker
Clickable link to before/after pics:
[http://imgur.com/rMYfqwN,mwPDMvB#0](http://imgur.com/rMYfqwN,mwPDMvB#0)

